# Off/On switch for C-Buffer



## Mike McLane (Feb 3, 2020)

I was thinking about the C-Buffer for my first boost/OD pedal.  Some pedals allow turning the buffer on or off depending on the sound your looking for.  Any merit to a switchable buffer and, if so, could that be done with the C-Buffer??


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 3, 2020)

I think you will be sorely disappointed if you buy the C Buffer as a boost or overdrive. It is a unity gain buffer meant to even out impedance in between effects that mismatch or help bring your signal back to line level after long runs of cable.

EDIT: I may have misinterpreted what you meant


----------



## phi1 (Feb 3, 2020)

If I’m understanding, you’d like a use the c buffer board, but have a toggle sw that bypasses or activates the buffer, independent of the main circuit (od or boost) in the pedal. Correct?

Unfortunately I think it will be hard to do this with the c buffer board. This pcb was designed to be an always on buffer, regardless of the stomp switch. Because the buffer circuit it connects directly to the stomp switch, you can't isolate it. You could, if you wanted, easily throw a toggle or stomp on there that bypasses the whole pedal (buffer and main circuit), so you’d have true bypass if needed, but that might not be the most practical.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 3, 2020)

If that’s the case I would build the buffer in a small enclosure on its own.


----------



## benny_profane (Feb 3, 2020)

The buffered 125B projects (including some Cornish effects) at Aion do what you’re looking to do.


----------



## Mike McLane (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes, I meant as an *add* to a boost or OD pedal that's first in the FX chain. I'm a single coil player with a fairly short signal chain so I don't suffer appreciable signal loss, but even so I notice that a buffer adds sparkle. Good for some things, not so great for others. More offten I want the warmth and girth of the unbuffered signal. I just didn't want to take up a space on my pedalboard for a buffer-only pedal so I was kinda thinking out loud. Nostra's right. If I want something switchable the dedicated buffer pedal is the practical way to go.


----------



## phi1 (Feb 3, 2020)

If you want to venture into building on vero board, and if the pcb your wanting to build isn’t huge, you’d probably have room in your enclosure for one of these. Then you could use a toggle switch to bypass it. 









						Buffers
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com
				












						Klon Buffer
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com
				












						Cornish Buffer
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 4, 2020)

Buffers definitely make a difference with some pedals.  Range Master is a good example of that.  With a buffer in front, it's a treble boost.  Without the buffer, it's a mid boost.  Some pedals, like Fuzz Face, won't work right with a buffer in front.


----------

